# Onkyo 709 Phono Preamp



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hello,
I have been setting up my new Onkyo 709 and must say I'm quite impressed, this is my first HDMI receiver, it's a little confusing but I'm getting it under control. I have a question about the 709 phono input, it says I can use the phono input with an outboard phono preamp if I turn the 709's phono preamp off, can someone tell me how to turn that off or should I just use a line level input on the 709 from the outboard preamp? Thanks to all.
Cheers Jeff


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

That's not quite right. What the manual states is:
_
Connect a turntable (MM) that has a built-in phono preamp to TV/CD IN, or connect it to PHONO IN with the phono preamp turned off._ 

They are referring to the turntable having the ability to turn off the preamp, not the 709.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I don't know the exact menu setting on that one, but it is important to make sure you only apply the phono "RIAA EQ curve" once. If you use the phono preamp outputs it will have the curve applied. If your phono preamp has a bypass mode then it will be okay to use the one in the Onkyo.

A lot of Onkyo owners here, though, so hopefully one of them will know the exact menu setting for you.

Good luck.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Mike P. said:


> That's not quite right. What the manual states is:
> _
> Connect a turntable (MM) that has a built-in phono preamp to TV/CD IN, or connect it to PHONO IN with the phono preamp turned off._
> 
> They are referring to the turntable having the ability to turn off the preamp, not the 709.


Thanks Mike, like I said I am confused and did not read that as it was intended, thanks again for the clarification.
Jeff


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Anthony said:


> I don't know the exact menu setting on that one, but it is important to make sure you only apply the phono "RIAA EQ curve" once. If you use the phono preamp outputs it will have the curve applied. If your phono preamp has a bypass mode then it will be okay to use the one in the Onkyo.
> 
> A lot of Onkyo owners here, though, so hopefully one of them will know the exact menu setting for you.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks Anthony for the reply, I realize that the RIAA EQ can only be used once and plugging the phono preamp into the 709 phono preamp would not fair very well, I just misinterpreted the wording in the manual.
I need to find an unused line level input on the 709 for the Music Hall preamp from my TT.
Cheers Jeff


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

No prob. 

My old Marantz has only one thing plugged into its properly named port (the TV audio). I fit everything wherever it could fit and now I need to cycle through all the inputs to remember where things are. "Is the Squeezebox on LD or VCR2?"


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

needspeed52 said:


> I need to find an unused line level input on the 709 for the Music Hall preamp from my TT.
> Cheers Jeff


Either the TV/CD or Aux. inputs should work.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Anthony said:


> No prob.
> 
> My old Marantz has only one thing plugged into its properly named port (the TV audio). I fit everything wherever it could fit and now I need to cycle through all the inputs to remember where things are. "Is the Squeezebox on LD or VCR2?"


Squeezebox is on the Betamax input!


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Mike P. said:


> Either the TV/CD or Aux. inputs should work.


Mike, I have the CD player on the TV/CD input, I didn't know there was an AUX input, I also have an analog PC line level input I can use. I do have some options. Forgive my ignorance, I have a couple of outboard amps and I want to use the 709 front preouts (L&R) to drive the mains with one of the amps, do I change any of the speaker settings in the setup menu? All speakers are being driven by the 709 at this point, I will disconnect the speaker cables from the 709 mains and will preout the front speakers to the amp and connect speaker cables to the amp, I don't select fronts none correct, I assume I select the same speaker layout as if the 709 was driving all of them? I will manually set levels with SPL meter for now because I will be relocating my setup, once setup I will do a full Audessey calibration, am I on the right track here with this assumption? Thanks my friend.
Cheers Jeff


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm not sure about the menu setup when using the preouts, hopefully someone else will chime in on this.


----------



## swingin (May 11, 2011)

needspeed52 said:


> Mike, I have the CD player on the TV/CD input, I didn't know there was an AUX input, I also have an analog PC line level input I can use. I do have some options. Forgive my ignorance, I have a couple of outboard amps and I want to use the 709 front preouts (L&R) to drive the mains with one of the amps, do I change any of the speaker settings in the setup menu? All speakers are being driven by the 709 at this point, I will disconnect the speaker cables from the 709 mains and will preout the front speakers to the amp and connect speaker cables to the amp, I don't select fronts none correct, I assume I select the same speaker layout as if the 709 was driving all of them? I will manually set levels with SPL meter for now because I will be relocating my setup, once setup I will do a full Audessey calibration, am I on the right track here with this assumption? Thanks my friend.
> Cheers Jeff


I use external amps for all 7 channels on my 709, the speaker setup should be the same as if you were to use the AVR for all of your speekers. Set them to small if you use a subwoofer.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

swingin said:


> I use external amps for all 7 channels on my 709, the speaker setup should be the same as if you were to use the AVR for all of your speekers. Set them to small if you use a subwoofer.


Thanks Don, I figured that but needed reassurance, appreciate the reply.
Cheers Jeff


----------



## swingin (May 11, 2011)

needspeed52 said:


> Thanks Don, I figured that but needed reassurance, appreciate the reply.
> Cheers Jeff


You bet, enjoy...


----------

